# Trying to build a underwater flood light for 12 V DC in Saltwater



## broadwayjoe (Apr 4, 2012)

I need some help. I am trying to build an underwater light set-up for flounder gigging to meet the following conditions:

Saltwater
Used for Bottom illumination in water 3 feet deep or less
12 V DC Marine Battery
Best compatible epoxy or waterproofing material if I were to make a housing from PVC fittings
Flood style/Wide Angle (or recommendation)- Only need to project the light around 10 feet
Need to project the light in three directions around the front of the boat (probably 3 lights/3 strips)
No more than 6-8 hours per use
I have seen lights utilizing rigid strips but they are not very bright. I was wanting to build something using the Cree XML T 6 Leds, possibly 3 per light. Any suggestions on LED's, heat sinks, drivers. Let me know if you need more information.


----------

